# macbook air 11" avec Lubuntu



## AppleSpirit (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis très attiré par le macbook air 11" au plan hardware (légèreté, esthétique, résistance) mais je ne suis pas trop un adepte de osx. Je souhaiterais y installer Lubuntu. Mon but étant de faire de la programmation.

A ce sujet, je voudrais avoir l'opinion d'experts comme vous amateurs de la marque... 

Est-ce que Lubuntu va bien tourner sur cette machine ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2014)

Vu la spécificité de la question,
Vu le nombre affolant de réponses,
Je déplace


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman  ???!!!


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2014)

Difficile de répondre dans l'absolu.

Sur mon MBA 11" de 2011 (256 GB SSD et 4 GB de RAM), Linux se comporte très bien (ce doit être une XUbuntu 12.04 LTS).
Là où ça pêche, c'est pour les ventilateurs, qui tournent plus souvent que sous Mac OS X, l'autonomie, nettement moins bonne et le trackpad, nettement moins bien géré.
Pour le reste, c'est très bien.

Je pense que le Thunderbolt n'est toujours pas pris en compte par Linux : c'est un point à vérifier.

Enfin, avant d'installer Linux, je te conseillerais de repartitionner le disque pour que les partitions soient créées par OS X plutôt que l'installateur Linux. 
Donc :
- redémarrer sur l'installateur de OS X (sur une clef USB)
- repartitionner en ne créant que la partition de OS X (si tu ne veux pas trop l'utiliser, 25-30 GB devraient suffire)
- installer OS X (cela créera sa partition de secours)
- redémarrer sur OS X
- créer dans l'espace résiduel les partitions Linux : au moins une pour le swap (= taille de la RAM) et une pour la racine
- ensuite installer Linux suivant les recommandations habituelles.

En faisant ainsi tu devrais avoir un OS X cohérent et un Linux cohérent aussi.


----------



## AppleSpirit (23 Juin 2016)

Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que Ubuntu est désormais devenu compatible Macbook air 2015 comme le montre cette vidéo ?


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2016)

Ça a l'air effectivement possible (_cf._ ici) mais encore un peu bidouille.

Il faudrait que je m'en achète un pour vérifier...


----------

